# Albino tattoo



## larks (Oct 14, 2008)

Thought I'd share a tattoo I had done today by Spoonman at Venom Art, it's come up really well I think.


----------



## MMAnne (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks tops  Nice idea, too, to get an albino one. You don't really see any white tattoos.

Make sure to take another photo when the redness is down, too


----------



## No-two (Oct 15, 2008)

Seems to have black around the eyes  Nice tat.

Great job to spoonman aswell, I'm still searching for that photo of my first python that would look great as a tat. I'm yet to take one. Hopefully I can get one, one day and turn it into a tat.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 15, 2008)

Pretty cool, are you getting more added to it later?


----------



## the.badger (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool as ever! Post some pics when it's healed aswell please! It's a tricky tattoo to do, and he's done it well. Good work guys.


----------



## larks (Oct 15, 2008)

We will be adding more, we will eventialy get the hole snake done.
I will be sure to post pic's as we go.


----------



## arbok (Oct 15, 2008)

wow there amazing, spoonman clearly has alot of talent with these realistic snake tattoos.
when im 18 im going to get one on my back, but still not sure what style, i really love the realistic ones but also contemplating tradition japanese style. does anyone know of any good tattoo forums? would love to have a look at some other snake tats


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 15, 2008)

ouch that would hurt there. awesome tat


----------



## Fester (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I'll be, you didn't say anything about that yesterday Wayne! Daughter wants a Southern Cross and she is trying to convince me to have a tat at the same time. I was thinking of seeing Reg.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

pretty cool, i was going to get my snakes down on me, but haven't thought of a cool design or anything yet....


----------



## larks (Oct 15, 2008)

Must of had other things on my mind Ray, I think I've told every one I've seen in the last week ....LOL. If your thinking of getting a tattoo I would highly recomend Reg, he really looked after me, he even gave me a feed of chicken and prawns 

Here's a couple of pic's from today.


----------



## spoonman (Oct 15, 2008)

larks: lookin sore mate. short is the pain long is the pride.... ha and they were bloody good prawns too. lol


fester: give me a ring if your keen for a tat. i'll make time for you. 85222011


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## larks (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah it's a bit sore mate, no pain no gain.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 16, 2008)

wicked head and scale shape, i've seen some shockers in lately. not huge on the shading or colour but nice non the less. congrats.


----------



## gman78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## JoeBlakes (Oct 16, 2008)

Where were my prawns!!! hehehe looks awesome!!! hate to tell you though Larks... it is gonna grow!! and then your gonna want background etc... I would highly refer Reg to anyone looking for a tattoo.. of any kind... but if you get a reptile you know he will put all the details that others may miss... Cant wait to see how it turns out...


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 16, 2008)

Great looking tatt, looks like Venom art do some very nice work, congrats.


----------



## larks (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't worry JoeBlakes, it's going to grow really soon, background and all. Infact we are working on another part of it next week.


----------



## JoeBlakes (Oct 17, 2008)

hehehe.. it sucks that i am a 5 hr drive away.. or i would have a lot more of mine done by now i think... you will defineately have to keep us all posted as to how it turns out.. would be interested to see how it heals with all the whites and stuff in it..


----------



## larks (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I went back yesterday. It was to soon to work on the same part so we made a start on a bit of a coverup.
Here's what we have so far.


----------



## channi (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## danalegroup (Oct 25, 2008)

*This is my tatt*

I am loving yours, i am contimplating my next tatt... few options, just need to discuss with my artist.


----------



## Bono888 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking good Larks. Can't wait to see the finished work. Keep us updated.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice, the outline looks goood.... but how are you getting rid of the blue tat.?
Also, what is the blue tat lol.??


----------



## Camo (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow that the same kind of tat i was thinking about getting. A snake eating a rat. Great tat.


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so Jealous! I'm dying for a new tatt. But SA is a LONG way to go!
Can't wait to see the progress


----------



## krusty (Oct 25, 2008)

looks good and that cover up one will look great aswell,keep the pics comeing as you get more work done on them.


----------



## larks (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys and girls, I'm glad you like the new tattoo, I think it's coming along really well and will look awesome when finished.

Trouble: all of the colour you can see will be coverd with the dark colours of the Diamond Python and the background.

Will keep the pic's coming as we go.

Cheers


----------



## missllama (Oct 26, 2008)

larks said:


> Thought I'd share a tattoo I had done today by Spoonman at Venom Art, it's come up really well I think.




omg is that the one that u got the other day? looks awsome!


larks that fishy was cool lol u should keep it there haha


----------



## larks (Oct 26, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> omg is that the one that u got the other day? looks awsome!
> 
> 
> larks that fishy was cool lol u should keep it there haha



Yeah the albino head was done just after I left your place and the diamond was done last Thuresday.
The fish had to go, he had out stayed his welcome ... lol


----------



## missllama (Oct 26, 2008)

LOL, i had to go to the docs after u left, i had such low bp that i kept falling down lol

thats probably one of the best reptile tats i have seen how long did u have to sit down thru that albino head??

poor fishy! is it hard to cover up old tats?


----------



## larks (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear you had to do a trip to the doc's, I take it all is well now though.

The albino head took around 4 to 5 hours to do.

As long as the old tattoo isn't to big and dark, I don't think there to hard to cover up. Mind you I think you need to find the right artist to do the work.


----------



## larks (Nov 7, 2008)

Had a bit more done to the Diamond python, couldn't be happier with how it's going so far.


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 7, 2008)

That's going to be a good cover up job.


----------



## scout (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovely cover up.. Im looking for a design to cover a unicorn I had done on my ankle. I had it done white, but im very dissappointed that after only 2yrs the white has faded so bad you can hardly see it. Im going to try and get the unicorn coloured(without looking comical)with a reptile about to grab it. Still havent found a tatooist im confident to do it yet.


----------



## itbites (Nov 7, 2008)

Spoonmans work is outstanding! 
Love that diamond cover up


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 7, 2008)

that's completely awesome. i just had my Olive python tat finished off. No regrets. Can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2008)

that diamond is going to loko outstanding whe its finished! are you going to get the old one covered up 100%?


----------



## larks (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad you all like it so far.

itbites: your not wrong spoonmans work is outstanding, that was all done free hand and his atention to detail is just awesome.

Yes Jason, the old one will be totaly covered.

crystal: I would love to see your olive tattoo.


----------



## spoonman (Nov 7, 2008)

aw shucks guys,,,you'll give me a big head


----------



## leighroyaus (Nov 7, 2008)

nice, gunna head in for some work when im up there probably
this is the start of my diamond by chilli at alleycatz in frankston
he also did this perente on me


----------



## larks (Nov 15, 2008)

Got a bit more work done on the diamond, and ones again Reg (spoonman) has done an awesome job.


----------



## melgalea (Dec 1, 2008)

hey larks hav u had the tatt finished. would love to see what it looks like all done.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 1, 2008)

larks said:


> Got a bit more work done on the diamond, and ones again Reg (spoonman) has done an awesome job.



Holy crap that's amazing! Id fly to SA to get a tat like that done, most snake tats iv seen look terrible


----------



## spoonman (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## pythoness (Dec 18, 2008)

looks wonderful, briliant cover, it's amazing the quality of the tatts now compared with 20 years ago.

keep em comming.


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 18, 2008)

Absolutley Awesome job Reg,

Fantastic !!

Mrs I


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2008)

and I got permission for a tatt only yesterday!!!! So ...... I either have to go to Frankston or Adelaide. Where abouts in adelaide? And I want a Lacie. But I haven't seen Jo & Chilli for a while.


----------



## larks (Dec 26, 2008)

He's on Prospect Rd in Prospect, I highly recomend Reg for any sort of reptile tattoo.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2008)

yeah I know that - its near that scales and tales pet shop isnt it?


----------



## larks (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah it's about a 1 minute walk from S&T


----------



## larks (Dec 31, 2008)

Got a little more work done yesterday.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking nice!!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 31, 2008)

WOW

thats amazingly awesome!

if i were to ever get a tat i'd go to this guy!

Nat


----------



## Reptilian (Dec 31, 2008)

damn, that tat is bloody awesome...


----------



## mrmikk (Dec 31, 2008)

That is magnificent Larks!


----------



## c_princess11 (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW, that is amazing i love it. i am getting one of my baby soon (when i get the money) i hope it turns out as good as that


----------



## larks (Jan 30, 2009)

Time for an update I think


----------



## LauraM (Jan 30, 2009)

OH my god that is looking Great! im not a tatoo person but you cant say that looks bad at all..


----------



## shane14 (Jan 30, 2009)

Omg best tatoo ever!!! Xd


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Jan 30, 2009)

thats a great job! though i was under the impression white fades out quickly?? 

I LOVE the cover up tattoo i have to get a cover up done but finding something is so damn hard!!

You both should be proud - for having it and having done it


----------



## Slugga!! (Jan 30, 2009)

mate, looking VERY good... im not a tat's person, but damn, detail like that is just awesome.. well done guys... great effort!!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 30, 2009)

wow wicked tat!


----------



## larks (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, I must say I'm really happy with the job Reg has done and the passion he has put into it.


----------



## Crocboy (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats looking wicked. Might have to wander over sometime. Good cover up job 2.


----------



## nigmax (Jan 31, 2009)

looking good mate, sexy nipple i bet Reg didn't even have to shave it lmao


----------



## larks (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Crocboy and nigmax although it worries me that you focus so much on my nipple, you sick puppy ... lol


----------



## nigmax (Jan 31, 2009)

You LOVE IT


----------



## larks (Jan 31, 2009)

True


----------



## amazonian (Jan 31, 2009)

Mate what are you going to do in 2 years time when Albinos are worth next to nothing 
(according to APS rumour lol) and everyone is craving those mad hybrids? I think you will regret having your body modified & not just as an old man like most people think. :lol::lol:


Nice job mate.
I love the Diamond art.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 31, 2009)

thats some nice work, and one hell of a cover up not many tattoists can do em like that, i will try and dig up some photos of a sleve my mum did. it was an aussie rep theme so i gotta find it


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 1, 2009)

I must say Im very happy with the way it's turning out .

Im thinking I may even have to pay Reg a visit myself


----------



## jasonryles810 (Feb 1, 2009)

well done on a great tattoo mate, hats off to the artist, great stuff


----------



## spoonman (Feb 3, 2009)

its ok if that happens i know a tattooist that does ok cover ups. we can just add a pattern. lol



amazonian said:


> Mate what are you going to do in 2 years time when Albinos are worth next to nothing
> (according to APS rumour lol) and everyone is craving those mad hybrids? I think you will regret having your body modified & not just as an old man like most people think. :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 3, 2009)

nice work guys, really high quality work.


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice ink mate!


----------



## jimbomma (Feb 3, 2009)

that's come up beautiful dude. might have to get one of these yellow phase beardies i got going tattooed on my leg. (if my skin will hold the colour)


----------



## larks (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's another update, there has been quite a few hours go into since my last post.


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 25, 2009)

thats unreal
wish i had it


----------



## larks (Feb 25, 2009)

one more.


----------



## coz666 (Feb 25, 2009)

very nice, 
by the way, update your website.
lol


----------



## ad (Feb 25, 2009)

Fantastic work Larks, 
Id give me right arm for tatts like that! hehe


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Man that is awsome!!!!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Feb 25, 2009)

very nice can;t wait to see pics whens its completely done


----------



## under_dog (Feb 25, 2009)

thats gonna look AWSOME when ur all old and wrinkled up 
looks nice. is it supposed to be tha sme as ur icon?


----------



## under_dog (Feb 25, 2009)

cant wait 2 get mine! im gonna get my sisters name (god bless u racheal rest in peace) across tha back of my neck...


----------



## aspidito (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Wayne thats looking great, is that an albino spider also?:lol:


----------



## larks (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the coments, I am happy that you all like it. 
The spider isn't an albino Paul, but it sure looks good to me.
The work is a real credit to Reg at Venom Art, the man is a true artist to say the least.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 26, 2009)

thats awsome,never seen anything like it


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 26, 2009)

Your sleeve puts my tattoo to shame - bloody brilliant! The colours are so bright, and the black shading looks terrific. Can't wait to see the whole thing done!


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 26, 2009)

if only i could find someone in sydney that good.


----------



## Viaaf (Feb 26, 2009)

Usually I have to force a smile when someone shows their snake tattoo. But these, wow. the whole sleeve looks great. A really impressive piece Reg, you've got that fella looking good!


----------



## pythoness (Feb 26, 2009)

amazing


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 26, 2009)

Not to bad for a colour tatt, Im more into greywash, I plan on getting my Bredli done in greywash as soon as I finish my right arm project, if you think herps are an expensive hobby try tatts LOL. Cant wait to see the finished product Larks!!


----------



## larks (Mar 15, 2009)

Had a bit more done the other day. Reg added one of my favourit lace monitors and few other bits to my arm.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 15, 2009)

Spoonman you have got talent !..You have impressed me ,and dont usually like tats..only because they often look crap or faded ..I preffer art on a wall ...but Larks that is an amazing bit of body work there ,the colouration and the way its been set out ,the detail ,it doesnt look like a jumble mess that alot of sleave jobs do ...keep us updated


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats looking good!


----------



## moreliainsanity (Mar 15, 2009)

Brillant Art SpoonMan!!!! and Larks with the quality of tats you're getting done i believe it's worth all the pain 
Have you got anymore room left? keep us updated as you get more done.

Leigh


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 15, 2009)

Comin up nice larks!!! Cant wait to see the end product!!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 15, 2009)

Love the cover up job , best I'v seen


----------



## larks (Mar 29, 2009)

Have had a little more work done, the pic's were taken 2 days after the work was done, so it's not at it's best.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 30, 2009)

GTP is startin to look good larks!!


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good mate.

The plan's I've had for a few simple snakes have been altered severely since I've seen your tatt.

Tops looking work mate, props to you both.


----------



## larks (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Bax and Mr Spike.

Glad we could give you some new ideas for your tattoo Mr Spike, be sure to post pic's when you get the work done.


----------



## spookadook (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful design.


----------



## larks (Jun 12, 2009)

Had some more work done last Tuesday and we have now finished this arm. I'm really happy with how it has turned out.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 12, 2009)

Great stuff, very weel done


----------



## Jumala (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW! Now that is some artwork. Beautiful job


----------



## byby_v8 (Jun 12, 2009)

looks good mate!!! i bet there is nothing like it out there!!! fresh idea!!


----------



## kakariki (Jun 12, 2009)

That looks fantastic Wayne! The colours just make so much difference. It brings them to life imo, which is why mine are all coloured, lol. Great work Reg. I'm still interested in coming down & getting some work done, the distance & time is the problem, lol.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 12, 2009)

wow thats amazing looks great


----------



## andyh (Jun 12, 2009)

Looking good Wayne, pics dont really do it justice tho.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 12, 2009)

holy crap that is AWZOM!!!! when your finished with it ill shave it off and have it sticthed to my arm. dont think i could put up with the amount of pain tats make....


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jun 12, 2009)

So so awesome, one of the best tattooes I have seen. Definately the best reptile tattoo I have ever come across! Can't believe it freehand!


----------



## aoife (Jun 12, 2009)

arghh!! so jealous! my sleeve is no where near finished.


----------



## Birdey (Jun 12, 2009)

Great Tatts!


----------



## JDWest (Jun 12, 2009)

Great job there mate, looks fantastic.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats gotta be the best sleeve ever, well done


----------



## Stranger (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice Ink Big fella.


----------



## spoonman (Jun 26, 2009)

your to kind
ha now ive got to fix your other arm.. any thoughts yet? exotics maybe?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 27, 2009)

nice job mate it looks unreal!


----------



## willy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey Wayne thats come up a treat ,wish I could find someone around my area to do quality work like that. is that the finale ..or is there a few more pics to come .....Definately the best cob web elbow ive ever seen ....no attention to detail has been spared ...fn awsome


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hey spoonman, can you pm me an email address i want to email you a photo of an awesome jungle backpiece i seen in a magazine and want your thoughts on replicating it with australian natives....and inking it on my back.


----------



## larks (Nov 23, 2009)

I entered my arm in the Adelaide skin deep tattoo show last Saturday, it was a great show and there was some awesome art on show.
At the end of the day I walked away with a 2nd for best cover up, 1st for best arm, 1st for most realistic and 1st for best Aussie tattoo. Couldn't of asked for a better day. 

Of course Reg walked away with the best tattooist of the day. He had such a big pile of trophies he could hardly carry them all, but he managed .... LOL


----------



## andyh (Nov 23, 2009)

congrats Wayne and well done Reg!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

congrats mate, the tat looks great. might have to travel up your direction when i want a tat done...


----------



## willy (Nov 23, 2009)

you got to love that Wayne ! well done !


----------



## larks (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Andrew, antaresia boy and Will.
I was and still are stoked with the result, I would have been happy with 1 but 4 just blew my mind.


----------



## dee4 (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats Larks, that is one amazing tat. I think a trip over to SA is going to happen real soon...


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 23, 2009)

A funny stat I seemed to recognise yesterday...We went and saw Pearl Jam in Sydney (and yeah they rocked) ...one thing I noticed is that the female population seemed to outnumber the males with the amount of people sporting tats.

I dont own one myself but cant help admiring the art. Probably too hirsuite for a good tatt anyway.


----------



## bump73 (Nov 24, 2009)

Mate that is unbelievable, so so good...Even better than a southern cross tattoo:lol:

Ben


----------

